# AEL/AFL???



## ImaginationalArts (Apr 13, 2010)

I can't understand it...Can some one explain when I would use them and what environment or situation I would have to use it...

My idea of it is...

I press the shutter 1/2 down and I like what I see...now I push the "ael" button, and take pic...now is the next time I push shutter 1/2 down are the settings from the previous pic remembered? or would I use that in continuous mode?

Samsung NX10 18-55mm lens. w/ iso


----------



## PJL (Apr 13, 2010)

Have you read the manual?


----------



## KmH (Apr 13, 2010)

ImaginationalArts said:


> I can't understand it...Can some one explain when I would use them and what environment or situation I would have to use it...
> 
> My idea of it is...
> 
> ...


AEL stands for Auto Exposure Lock. If you have the menu option turned on, the exposure will not change as long as you depress the button.

AFL stands for Auto Focus Lock and again, depending on which menu items you have turned on can also lock the focus so you can recompose a shot.

As pointed out, it's all in the users manual.

Wonder, are there other camera features are you're unaware of?


----------



## ImaginationalArts (Apr 13, 2010)

PJL said:


> Have you read the manual?




Yes...very short answer...Thats why I am here...


----------



## ImaginationalArts (Apr 13, 2010)

KmH said:


> ImaginationalArts said:
> 
> 
> > I can't understand it...Can some one explain when I would use them and what environment or situation I would have to use it...
> ...



I have both the user manual and the electronic manual (pdf) in front of me...They don't really give you a detailed description. I am sure though to somebody who knows what its for...its detailed enough. This is my first DSLR. I just want to make sure I know how to use every button on my camera.

Thanks for the input. I understand a bit better.

In AFL mode. I focus on something, shutter 1/2 pressed. push afl mode to on. Lets say I focused them at 5 ft and the camera locked the focus there.(5ft from camera). Now I move the said objected 10 ft from camera. Now I push shutter 1/2 down...and still the camera is focusing 5ft away rather than refocusing on the 5ft added distance???


----------



## PJL (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah, I just read your manual's description. The focus lock and exposure lock explanations are pretty much non-existent.  I didn't mean to sound snippy, but a lot of questions like yours could be answered adequately through the manual.  In this case, though, it apparently couldn't.

As far as your theoretical of AFL, you're correct -- while you're composing, it locks your focus at one particular setting.

Exposure lock works the same relative way -- if you're shooting a picture that has two different areas of light, you set your exposure by focusing on one area (lighter or darker, depending on the desired effect), then when you recompose, your aperture and shutter speed settings will stay the same as when you set the lock.  

Once you depress the shutter release fully and actually take the picture, the settings are lost and you have to recompose.


----------



## ImaginationalArts (Apr 13, 2010)

PJL said:


> Yeah, I just read your manual's description. The focus lock and exposure lock explanations are pretty much non-existent.  I didn't mean to sound snippy, but a lot of questions like yours could be answered adequately through the manual.  In this case, though, it apparently couldn't.
> 
> As far as your theoretical of AFL, you're correct -- while you're composing, it locks your focus at one particular setting.
> 
> ...



And that would be in program mode right? in manual or "A" or "S" mode you control them factors right. Even if I recompose...The shutter and AP stay the same after I depress 1/2...I think I get it...But I know I understand it A LOT more than I did a few mins ago!

You have shed a lot of light on them two functions!!! Thank you so much! I have a better understanding...

I'll have to play with it some and see the differences first hand.

Thanks for clarifying the lack of info in the user manual...


----------



## PJL (Apr 13, 2010)

AEL *should* work in program, aperture-priority, and shutter-priority modes, since the camera is automatically setting some aspect of the exposure process.  It may not work in fully automatic modes.  Give it a try.  

Assuming you use the light meter on your camera to get proper exposure in manual mode, you would simply focus in on whatever part of the scene you want to set your exposure to, make your settings based on that part, and then recompose without changing your settings.  The exposure lock button shouldn't come into play.

That being said, AFL mode should (ostensibly) work in any exposure mode.  But again, experiment with your fully automatic modes to make sure.  Great thing about digital cameras is that pictures are free.  Us film guys aren't so lucky


----------



## ImaginationalArts (Apr 13, 2010)

PJL said:


> AEL *should* work in program, aperture-priority, and shutter-priority modes, since the camera is automatically setting some aspect of the exposure process.  It may not work in fully automatic modes.  Give it a try.
> 
> Assuming you use the light meter on your camera to get proper exposure in manual mode, you would simply focus in on whatever part of the scene you want to set your exposure to, make your settings based on that part, and then recompose without changing your settings.  The exposure lock button shouldn't come into play.
> 
> That being said, AFL mode should (ostensibly) work in any exposure mode.  But again, experiment with your fully automatic modes to make sure.  Great thing about digital cameras is that pictures are free.  Us film guys aren't so lucky



Man you have been a bunch of help! You make a lot of sense...Thanks for breaking all that down for me! I can't wait to go out and take a MILLION photos with this camera!


----------



## IgsEMT (Apr 14, 2010)

look into Magic Lantern Guides. I'm a bog fan of those.


----------

